
Get any snapchat user's email (privacy leak) - tensafefrogs
Snapchat has a terrible privacy leak: If you know anyone's username, you can get their email address very easily.<p>I reported this to snapchat on Dec. 14th via their support email, and tweeted at them as well with no response. I sent a follow-up yesterday and still haven't heard back at all (not even an acknowledgement that they got the message).<p>I'm posting this in the hope that they fix the issue quickly.<p>How to get any snapchat user's email:<p>Start by logging out of the app (via settings)<p>1) Try to log in using the username whose email you would like to see. (use any password or no password)<p>2) After login fails, hit "reset password"<p>3) View the user's full email in the "password reset" dialog.<p>[edit: formatting]<p>Update: They just fixed it. Thanks, snapchat!
======
adamseabrook
Emailed them myself about this yesterday and also reached out via LinkedIn but
not sure if they got it. You can see an example of what it does here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0p63pc89s5mhwe5/2013-01-02%2004.33...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0p63pc89s5mhwe5/2013-01-02%2004.33.38.png)

